# Hero Dogs National Geographic June 2014



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Interesting insight.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Cool! Here's a link to the story.

The Dogs of War


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I got to pick up this issue. Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Layka's story is amazing. The special operations community was really pulling for her recovery. She's a hard charger and saved lives.

The Dogs of War - Video: A Soldier's Best Friend

Airmen Honor Military Working Dog | Military.com


3rd Ranger Battalion had a K9 killed instantly last Fall in Kandahar Province along with two Army Rangers. The dog that was killed was really liked by the guys and bunked in the same area with my brother (he's not a handler). My brother has always ate peanut butter out of the jar with a spoon since he was a kid and this dog would sneak over and share peanut butter with him. These dogs are so valuable and contrary to what some people believe really cared for and doted upon by these guys especially in between missions on down time. They mourn them as well.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Donating blood for k-9 unit


----------

